# Contest: December 2005 : Most Helpful Thread



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

NEW CONTEST!!!

December 2005 : Most Helpful Thread

So our last contest was such a big success we decided to continue right along again giving away another Supporting Membership.

So&#8230;.

For the next two weeks (until December 7) send _*Lisa *_a pm nominating what you think is the most informative Martial Arts related thread on MT. A thread that taught you something, clarified misconceptions, opened a whole new horizon for you as an Maist, or was just full of good information. Please include a link to the thread.

Restriction: So that we can award the writer their prize, the Original Post must be by a current MT member (ie it doesn't say guest/closed/banned by their handle), but can be from any date (even the 'old days' back in 2001).

At the end of the two weeks, we will set up a poll that all the MT members can vote on. The winner, again, will receive a one-year Supporting Membership to Martial Talk courtesy of the MT Mentors. (Contest will end December 21)

Thank you.

Notes: 
 Contest clarified to be Most Useful Thread
 Awards will be given to the original thread starter of the winning thread, and to the person who nominated the thread.
 In the event that a thread of mine, or that I nominate wins, all entrants (except me) will be put into a drawing so that 2 prizes can be awarded.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds good to me Bob.
Terry


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 26, 2005)

Tough contest, because there are a lot of buried posts that have been very informative over the years!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, gives folks an incentive to dig around. We have almost a half million posts here, y'know.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Tough contest, because there are a lot of buried posts that have been very informative over the years!



Definitely. I've benefitted from many great posts--I wouldn't know how to choose just one! But it's a great idea for a contest.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2005)

So, suggest a few. If you've got 2-3, send them in.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2005)

arrgg.... no making me think right now 

I like the contest, should pull a few good zombies from thier graves


----------



## Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

This is going to be one tough contest.  I hope it gets everyone digging deep into the archieves and bringing out burried threads that need a good bump to the top again.

I have a couple in mind, but will hold off until I hear from the members. 

My pm box is empty awaiting your nominations!

p.s. if in the pm you want to give a reason why you think it is a good thread to help others see where you are coming from, that would be appreciated as well.

Lisa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2005)

A second prize has been added to this contest.

The member who suggests the winning article will also receive a 1 yr Supporting Membership.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

Stomach full of turkey?  Thankful for all you have?

Good. 

Time to get to work again 

I have only one nomination for Most Helpful Post.

I am bumping this to the top so people can get to work and send me their links.  I know MT has MANY excellent threads.  Others need to see them!  Lets get this show on the road!

Thanks! :wavey:

Lisa


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

First two nominations:

OnlyAnEgg's thread:Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan
Great content on kata/forms, good dialogue regarding differences in stances, etc.

MJ-hi-yah's thread: Through a Rapists eyes
Great advice on self defense, dialogue on do's and don't, LEO advice and plenty of experiences shared by members.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard's Thread: Knife making - newbie questions
Good question and answer about knife making.  

Brother John's Thread: Talk to your teachers
The thread is a good reminder to all instructors to remember there are many reasons women join the martial arts. We could all be a little more aware.

Keep them coming people!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Are we looking for threads or posts?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

The restriction to current members is unfortunate, as some of my favorites are from a few years back and were made by now-departed members!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

2004hemi's thread: New guy lookin gfor advice fromthose over 30
Great thread nomination because "as we all grow older we must each in turn deal with the mental and physical changes that will affect us as martial artists. This post transcends individual style to directly address an unavoidable force in our lives".


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The restriction to current members is unfortunate, as some of my favorites are from a few years back and were made by now-departed members!



I totally understand where you are coming from.  There are some great threads out there that are defunked by the rules.  Equally so are the threads from the LLR.  I would love to nominate a few of those, but can't cause they are not accessible to everyone.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2005)

Hard to give an award to someone who has left. 


Minor change: contest is now Most Helpful Thread

Hope that'll clear things up.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Nominee #5

PPKO's Thread: The Best Way to Teach Women Self Defense
This thread opened up some interesting discussions, with different points of view about the best way to teach woman.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2005)

Well not to sound biased but I think the MACaver (caving) thread should win it... after-all... it's informative, fun, has lots of pretty pics... and shows another physical work-out to supplement your regular MA routine. 

I mean geez... could there *BE* any other winner...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Equally so are the threads from the LLR. I would love to nominate a few of those, but can't cause they are not accessible to everyone.


Well perhaps a nudge in the right direction/ribcage could allow the ladies of the LLR to have their own separate contest for that... I mean ya'll just don't talk just about us guys right? Soooo...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Nominee #6

MJ-hi-yah's Thread: Adapting Kenpo for a disability
"it's inspirational to me & helps motivate me when my butt starts dragging in class! "

Whoo Hoo MJ!  Two nominations!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Nominee #7

Goldendragon7's Thread:
Q and A
Excellent thread for Kenpo EPAK

Nominee #8

Sifu Barry Cuda's Thread:
Knife Dueling
 Good discussion of knife dueling and how it figures into modern training.

Nominee #9

Toasty's Thread:
Relationship between Modern Arnis and Balintawak
Pretty specific topic (about the roots of Modern Arnis), but good info. from a variety of leaders in Modern Arnis, including two datus and a senior master.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2005)

One more week until Nominations Close! 

27,051 threads and 2,419 members on this forum!  I know we have more then 9 great threads!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 30, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> 27,051 threads and 2,419 members on this forum!  I know we have more then 9 great threads!



If this thread makes ppl go back and read more of the forum, wouldn't that make *this* the most helpful thread?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If this thread makes ppl go back and read more of the forum, wouldn't that make *this* the most helpful thread?


LOL, but so true! 

No, this one's not eligible.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If this thread makes ppl go back and read more of the forum, wouldn't that make *this* the most helpful thread?



I like your thinking Navarre!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 30, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> LOL, but so true!
> 
> No, this one's not eligible.


 party pooper


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Nominee #10

CeiCei's Thread:
A Really Great Instructor
The thread introduced so many people's different viewpoints and commands one to consider what is important to them in an instructor and what they feel they can offer as an instructor.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 3, 2005)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010
- Its ok to recuse this one!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2005)

Direction (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1 2 3 4) 
FearlessFreep 
This thread I would like to nominate it has all the basis for what is TKD.
Terry


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2005)

Also this one from a while ago very interesting thread Leg Work (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3) 
FearlessFreep 
Terry


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2005)

ITF v. WTF (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2) 
dcence 
This one gave alot of info. between the two organization and the conflict over all the bribery charges facing wtf very good thread or post
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> NEW CONTEST!!!
> 
> December 2005 : Most Helpful Thread
> 
> ...



Thanks for the nominations Palasut and Terryl965.  Could I please have the nominations PM'd to me as per Bob's original request.  I need to be able to keep track of them.  Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010
> - Its ok to recuse this one!



LOL!  I just looked at the link, umm.. sorry Palusut, I think I will recuse this one!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Shesulsa's Thread:
How To Find a Missing Person (for not really dummies)
Real life advice on how to find a missing loved one.

Tgace's Thread:
Information Defence
Good information that will help prevent self-defence situations.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

JayBell's Thread:
Martial Art Urban Legends
Fun topic that helped clear up misconceptions.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

7starmantis' thread:
Northern vs. Southern
Not only is it extremely helpful and chock full of information that alot of martial artists are not clear on, but the entire thread itself is an exemplary example of mature discussion of differences and understanding, without once stooping to flame throwing.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Only two more days people!  We have an excellent variety of threads, a few more won't hurt!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Today is the last day for nominations, so if you have been procrastinating, its now or never. 

I will be setting up the poll tomorrow and it will run for two weeks!  Don't forget to vote!


----------

